# pics from last year



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Pics from exteriors in late 09


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

As always, Aaron :notworthy:

:thumbsup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Love to see some pics from you guys??????? Come On,Show off your work!!!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

here's 1 we're starting at the end of March we'll be applying 2 coats Duration.Color to match existing.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Showoff :notworthy:

Nice looking houses!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Royal LLC (Mar 4, 2010)

Some very impressive houses, however, whats more impressive is the work that goes into them. You bring harmony along, while raising value of clients' properties. :yes: It is a rare thing.

I wish you long lasting success in business. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Really nice architecture.
I don't see too much of that in NYC.​


----------



## Royal LLC (Mar 4, 2010)

Architecture combined with great landscaping. 

I never see that in NYC. 
:no:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Houses, what houses? I only saw green grass, trees gently blowing in a warm wind, blue skies............

Is it spring yet?

Beautiful work, as always Aaron!:notworthy:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

So you only do _small_ job? :jester:

Seriously, awsome work!!!!!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

we do small homes like mine also


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Why do you get all the nice jobs? 

While you got your brushes out, you might as paint me green - with envy.

Ya wanna see my best? (Well at least the ones I got good pix of)

Might as well help my SEO by looking at my portfolio

http://billarchibald.com/portfolio.html


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Bill I would be pulling my hair out.You must be a very patient man to hang stuff like that!!!!!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks Aaron, and you gots a LOT to pull out too:thumbup:

It's amazing how I have very little patience for so many things in life, yet I do with wallpaper.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

daArch said:


> Ya wanna see my best? (Well at least the ones I got good pix of)
> Might as well help my SEO by looking at my portfolio
> 
> http://billarchibald.com/portfolio.html


Arch, that 'River Qui' room... that looks the bizzo. Fresh looking and plenty of light. A real nice paper :notworthy:

Hope I helped the SEO?!
I wanted to cut n paste the text on the bottom of that pic due to laziness, for posting in here and I got a *SECURITY ALERT!!!!!!* and pooped ma pants 
Nice one. You must tell me how you did that :thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

mistcoat said:


> I got a *SECURITY ALERT!!!!!!* and pooped ma pants
> Nice one. You must tell me how you did that :thumbsup:


ya like that, eh?. Opera browser ignores the right click block.

anyway, in my search for picture protection, I found this:

http://webdesign.about.com/b/2007/12/21/how-do-you-protect-images-on-your-web-pages.htm

I decided to water mark and follow the following instruction to block right clicking. The alert itself was custom written. 

http://webdesign.about.com/od/graphics/a/aa020801a.htm

As Jennifer says, if you must absolutely protect pictures from use by others, then don't put them online. Nothing is 100% theft proof.


P.S. Oh, yes, that room came out really nice. The pattern almost balanced itself on every wall - well, with a little "adjustments" here and there. . And I was real happy with the pix. Almost look professional. Somedays you eat the bear, other days, you be bear bait.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

That is a cool bit of info from Jennifer there, Arch. Thanks for putting that up. :thumbsup:

I shall have to try and implement :yes:

Yes, you should be happy with both the papering and your photo professionalism


----------

